# Es posible reparar estas placas?



## mfi (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola, estoy intentando reparar estas placas, son de inalambricos, a muchos se les estropes el bluetooth, pero no se por donde empezar a averiguar lo que pasa, lo unico que se es que el al lado del bluetooth hay un integrado que es un regulador, y da el voltaje adecuado, a ver si me orientais colegas.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2014)

es impresion mia o veo un Ic chamuscado??? el Ic marcado como CY6214 parece explotado o no???  si es asi mejor despidete de ese equipo je je je


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2014)

Nop. Esta mojado... y la verdad si no tenes experincia y no te das manía no conviene, si tenes tiempo si pero de lo contrario es una perdida de tiempo y amargura fíjate si eso te sirve para aprender algo

EL SY6214... si parece que tiene un punto de calor  no vi esa foro


----------



## mfi (Abr 1, 2014)

pues si que me interesaba repararlas, por lo menos las que les falla el bluetooth... por tiempo no es y por el resto me desenvuelvo bastante bien, el problema es que no hai piezas para estos telefonos o por lo menos yo no las encuentro... 

El bluetooth viene soldado a una mini pcb que esta a su vez va soldada a la placa del telefono, se ve en la ultima foto como queda sin el bluetooth, vosotros como reparariais las que les falla el bluetooth?


----------



## mfi (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola, estoy intentando reparar una placa que no enciende y empiezo por buscar los componentes y averiguar lo que son, en la foto marco uno que no consigo saber lo que es, solo pone A15 nada más, como no enciende estoy empezando a mirar el voltaje al principio, desde el conector en adelante.

Acepto ayuda, como no

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Hola, estoy intentando reparar una placa que no enciende y empiezo por buscar los componentes y averiguar lo que son, en la foto marco uno que no consigo saber lo que es, solo pone A15 nada más, como no enciende estoy empezando a mirar el voltaje al principio, desde el conector en adelante.
> 
> Acepto ayuda, como no
> 
> Gracias



¿ Lo buscaste aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## mfi (Abr 10, 2014)

Gracias fogonazo me sirvió de mucho encontre varios.

En la primera foto que subo marco de blanco un integrado que pone 9M02 y buscando en el pdf encuentro lo que marco en la segunda foto encuentro 2 que coinciden con "9M" el primer no creo porque es un regulador de 18v y el segundo "5.9V reg diode" este puede ser, pero lo busco en internet y los que veo tienen menos patas...

Despues marco tambien de azul y negro unos componentes que no se que son, tampoco ponen nada, como puedo averiguar que son y comprobarlos?



estos ultimos si los mido en resistividad uno me da 722k y tarda en subir a este nivel, no sera un cap?

el otro marca 15k30

Serán resistencias?

Por fotos parece que son capacitadores, pero no se


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2014)

*L*o que esta en el circulo celeste son 2 capacitor, lo que esta en el circulo negro es una resistencia, el en  circulo blanco es un regulador y en el circulo que esta en rojo es un o*P*toacoplador,

*S*aludo atte SSTC


----------



## mfi (Abr 10, 2014)

Como averiguaste que es un regulador y un opto?

Como puedo ver sus datasheets?


----------



## mfi (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola, estoy de nuevo con este tema, lo que marco en la foto, es un oscilador? no consigo encontrarlo en internet por el nombre, alguna orientacion?

Esto no se si debe estar aquí o en reparacion de electrodomesticos ...

saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 19, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Hola, estoy de nuevo con este tema, lo que marco en la foto, es un oscilador? no consigo encontrarlo en internet por el nombre, alguna orientacion?
> 
> Esto no se si debe estar aquí o en reparacion de electrodomesticos ...
> 
> saludos



Hola...¿estas seguro que ese oscilador no funciona?...es muy raro que un oscilador de ese tipo deje de funcionar y es fácil determinar si lo hace o no mediante una simple medición con un frecuencímetro. En ese tipo de encapsulado sabe venir osciladores o cristales de distinta frecuencias y con distintos tipos de salida.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## mfi (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola, pues simplemente estuve intentando medirlo con un osciloscopio pero no se en cual de las patas medir. Tengo uno de estos que con la base cargadora no funciona pero con la bateria si, supongo que estara dañado el sistema de carga, tengo que averiguar que integrados hacen este trabajo, o si hay algun componente en mal estado... el problema es que así a ciegas es bastante dificil saber a donde van las pistas, etc..


----------



## aguevara (Sep 19, 2014)

Creo que el chip A15 podría ser este checa la hoja de datos por favor, en ocasiones (varias por cierto) los marcan según el empaquetado o packing en ingles, si ves el datasheet notaras que en packing lo marcan A15 amen de que su uso es en teléfonos y otros artilugios.


----------

